# Goblin mini anti vandal disc



## Marzuq (17/8/15)

So with the arrival of my ipv D2 and wanting to avoid scratching I came up with this. I'm sure it's been done before but I'm sharing all the same. 












It's a material so it also soaks up the moisture that the goblin mini is so famous for creating below the the atty. This is due to the awesome airflow system.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Mklops (17/8/15)

Great idea bud! 

Gonna start scavenging for material when I get home! 

Agreed awesome atty, loving the whole design, especially the four post building deck, a breeze!

Tell me, do you have any tricks for emptying this tank if something goes wrong? Can't get it right and get juice everywhere!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (17/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> So with the arrival of my ipv D2 and wanting to avoid scratching I came up with this. I'm sure it's been done before but I'm sharing all the same.
> 
> View attachment 33904
> 
> ...


I've been looking for an anti - @VandaL device all my life! You sir are a Godsend

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Riaz (17/8/15)

Genius @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/8/15)

Mklops said:


> Great idea bud!
> 
> Gonna start scavenging for material when I get home!
> 
> ...



for me the trick is on how you loosen the atty. i tip it upside down. put a cloth to the base and turn the base a quarter turn. 
flip it back right side up and unscrew the top with holding the glass against the base.
when pouring the juice out as it gets empty just seperate the glass from the base to let the last little bit of juice free from the vacuum lock.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mklops (17/8/15)

Pretty much the same for me.

I was messing around now and I have thought of a type of solution but it's not very practical long term (waste), I just used a piece of sell tape around the bottom base and glass and screwed off the top. Worked pretty well actually!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/8/15)

Great idea and very clever @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (17/8/15)

Genius bra @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cloudasaurus (17/8/15)

Mklops said:


> Great idea bud!
> 
> Gonna start scavenging for material when I get home!
> 
> ...



I empty the tank by removing the fill screw, close off the airflow and blow through the drip tip. Juice will flow out the fill screw hole. Works great and less mess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Gizmo (17/8/15)

Omg what a fantastic idea. It never even crossed my mine before and the first time I have seen this posted. Brilliant bud..

@Marzuq Make them in bulk Vape King will sure stock these

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Omg what a fantastic idea. It never even crossed my mine before and the first time I have seen this posted. Brilliant bud..
> 
> @Marzuq Make them in bulk Vape King will sure stock these



No prob @Gizmo I'll hook you up


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/8/15)

Mklops said:


> Great idea bud!
> 
> Gonna start scavenging for material when I get home!
> 
> ...


I use a syringe with a blunt needle. Been emptying tanks this way since kayfun days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (17/8/15)

Cloudasaurus said:


> I empty the tank by removing the fill screw, close off the airflow and blow through the drip tip. Juice will flow out the fill screw hole. Works great and less mess.


Thanks! This works well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (17/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> So with the arrival of my ipv D2 and wanting to avoid scratching I came up with this. I'm sure it's been done before but I'm sharing all the same.
> 
> View attachment 33904
> 
> ...


Great share. 
This will work much better than the sellotape (with rough-cut 510 hole) I have over the top of my otherwise slick looking mod. Unfortunately for me, I found out how deadly this atty can be on a paint (or rubberised) finish the hard way


----------



## Mklops (17/8/15)

KB_314 said:


> Great share.
> This will work much better than the sellotape (with rough-cut 510 hole) I have over the top of my otherwise slick looking mod. Unfortunately for me, I found out how deadly this atty can be on a paint (or rubberised) finish the hard way


I actually took the tape off after emptying it, small piece on each side of the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (17/8/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> I use a syringe with a blunt needle. Been emptying tanks this way since kayfun days.


Where did you get the needle and what gauge. 

@Marzuq why you post this now after I already scratched my d2. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/8/15)

Keyaam said:


> Where did you get the needle and what gauge.
> 
> @Marzuq why you post this now after I already scratched my d2.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Got one over at vapour mountain a while ago. But I'm sure you can find the right gauge at a pharmacy and sand it blunt. Must I organise some.


----------



## Keyaam (17/8/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Got one over at vapour mountain a while ago. But I'm sure you can find the right gauge at a pharmacy and sand it blunt. Must I organise some.


Yes please. I need one that can drain a tank not suck up a drop and pause indefinitely

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (17/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> So with the arrival of my ipv D2 and wanting to avoid scratching I came up with this. I'm sure it's been done before but I'm sharing all the same.
> 
> View attachment 33904
> 
> ...


I believe I saw some commercial ones that also were heat resisting at Broke vapers I think

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (17/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> So with the arrival of my ipv D2 and wanting to avoid scratching I came up with this. I'm sure it's been done before but I'm sharing all the same.
> 
> View attachment 33904
> 
> ...


I always said that @Marzuq was a clever dude.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/15)

Keyaam said:


> Where did you get the needle and what gauge.
> 
> @Marzuq why you post this now after I already scratched my d2.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



You can pick those needles up at the local pharmacy. Think they come in pretty much any Guage of your choice


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/15)

kev mac said:


> I believe I saw some commercial ones that also were heat resisting at Broke vapers I think


I'll hit the Google up this morning and see if I can find it. Thanks Bro


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/15)

Here's a picture story on how I did mine.. 


















The end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Nooby (18/8/15)

Lol... so when can I collect mine?


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/15)

Nooby said:


> Lol... so when can I collect mine?


@Nooby these take extreme precision and care to make. You have to have a really good eye and steady hand. Its hand made so each anti-vandal disc gets the extra little bit of special attention. i reckon 50 cents and its your

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (18/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> @Nooby these take extreme precision and care to make. You have to have a really good eye and steady hand. Its hand made so each anti-vandal disc gets the extra little bit of special attention. i reckon 50 cents and its your



 To be honest, last week I was looking myself stupid for something I could use to insert under the goblin! I cannot for the life of me find a suitable material / rubber. I think 50c is a fair price. However, for that price, I would like it perfectly round

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (18/8/15)

I think we need to go scold your primary school teacher out Marzuq, coz you can't cut a perfect circle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I think we need to go scold your primary school teacher out Marzuq, coz you can't cut a perfect circle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


big hands... small circle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

